
Show HN: Pensieve, one place to search all your tools - ajprax
Hey Hacker News,<p>We&#x27;ve been working on ways to save people time at work and we&#x27;ve got something for you to try that we think can do just that. Pensieve lets you search across silos from one safe, convenient place, and save and retrieve notes without disturbing your workflow.<p>Check it out at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pensieve.ai" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pensieve.ai</a>, or on Youtube at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-lQLmVSRI6Q" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-lQLmVSRI6Q</a>.
======
ammmir
This reminds me of past attempts at solving this problem like Greplin and
Found.app that never took off for various reasons. I like that Pensieve is
local-first and seems to be privacy-focused by being a local app. I hope you
can find a sustainable business model and not need to store anything (even
memories) on your servers.

Please add GitHub, Trello, etc. integrations that developers and tech types
commonly use.

You know what would be cool? !service bang search options like Duck Duck Go
has for jumping to specific search results.

A few issues I found:

* I created my first memory and I couldn't find it again. I then created a second one and only then did they both show up in the search results.

* You should warn the user if there is another app using the Option-Space shortcut

* Command-W doesn't work with the Settings window open

The app icon reminds me of the old Motif color scheme from back in the day.

Nice work!

~~~
ajprax
Hey ammmir, sorry about the slow reply.

The privacy stuff is definitely important to us, and storing user data locally
is a good way to ensure it stays private. Right now, the main reason we store
memories server side is so that we can use ElasticSearch for the search. In
time it may be possible and desirable to move everything including the index
to the client. We're also hoping to provide clients for other platforms
(Window, Linux, phones) and it may end up being a better user experience for
memories to stay in the server so they're accessible everywhere.

GitHub and Trello have both been requested a lot since we launched, so they're
high on our list for new integrations.

I'd not seen them before, but Duck Duck Go's bang search does seem like a cool
idea, and something we could definitely support. I'll be looking into this
more.

Issues filed in our tracker.

Thanks for trying Pensieve, I hope you continue to find it valuable.

